

My books of 2012 - arctictony
http://www.tonyhaile.com/2013/01/01/my-books-of-2012/
A collection of Business, Fiction, Science and Philosophical diversions that made me ignore my wife this year.
======
milkman
I'm a tad annoyed that you listed so many books. It loses its meaning. Some of
the books you listed are gems, but they are midstream in a long boring list.

I want my 15 minutes back.

~~~
barbs
I'm impressed he read to many books! Makes me wonder what I'm doing with my
time :(

~~~
alexpopescu
I'm wondering if we could get a quick script to count how many pages are in
the 75 books listed so we can understand how much did he actually read :-D.

~~~
dudurocha
Not really a script, but if you use goodreads to track your read books, you
can see the number of pages.

Like this: [http://www.goodreads.com/review/stats/6314428-eduardo-
rocha#...](http://www.goodreads.com/review/stats/6314428-eduardo-rocha#pages)

